# Hair Growth



## chicohavanese (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi all, 

My puppy Chico just got his second groom. He's around seven months now. We had gotten him when he was around five months old, and he was very shaggy and hair had began to grow in front of his eyes, so we got him groomed at a local pet store. We had a wonderful experience, and the lady listened to our exact wishes. (My avatar is him a few days after his first groom) It had been five weeks after and he started to become shaggy again, so we decided to try a new place, a lady who did grooming in her own home, that many of our friends recommended. When we dropped him off, we had asked for a puppy cut, and his hair no shorter than 1 inch. When we returned, we were horrified. His body was shaved down to one inch, but his fluffy paws were gone and shaved close to the skin and his face was shaved to the bone. His hair on his ears were cut in a straight line, almost cutting out all of the black he had left on his coat. We did not ask for this at all. Due to the shortness of his hair on his face, his body looks fat and he looks overweight. We took great pride in making sure he had no mats or tangles so I don't know why the groomer would cut so differently than we asked. Not to mention his nails were horrible !! They were all broken and split, must've been extremely painful for my poor puppy. Never again will we be returning. Has anyone had such a horrible grooming experience like mine? And how long do you think it will take for his hair to outgrow this horrible cut??

Thanks !


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, I am sorry to hear about your grooming disaster!!
AND YES almost all of of have had terrible grooming at some point, lots of ear infections due to groomers not taking care of ears, cutting when we asked them NOT to, and so on and so forth...
Honestly, learning to do everything yourself is SO easy and it is NOT a big deal at all.
AND think of all the $$ you save when you do it yourself!! 
These are HIGH maitnence grooming dogs and it is SO worth it to at least do the basics for your pup...
I took Tillie to a groomer for the last time when she was 9 months old. She will be 3 this summer and I do everything. It is SUCH a relief KNOWING my baby is comfortable and taken care of by her favorite person, by her mom, by ME.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Hair growth*



chicohavanese said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My puppy Chico just got his second groom. He's around seven months now. We had gotten him when he was around five months old, and he was very shaggy and hair had began to grow in front of his eyes, so we got him groomed at a local pet store. We had a wonderful experience, and the lady listened to our exact wishes. (My avatar is him a few days after his first groom) It had been five weeks after and he started to become shaggy again, so we decided to try a new place, a lady who did grooming in her own home, that many of our friends recommended. When we dropped him off, we had asked for a puppy cut, and his hair no shorter than 1 inch. When we returned, we were horrified. His body was shaved down to one inch, but his fluffy paws were gone and shaved close to the skin and his face was shaved to the bone. His hair on his ears were cut in a straight line, almost cutting out all of the black he had left on his coat. We did not ask for this at all. Due to the shortness of his hair on his face, his body looks fat and he looks overweight. We took great pride in making sure he had no mats or tangles so I don't know why the groomer would cut so differently than we asked. Not to mention his nails were horrible !! They were all broken and split, must've been extremely painful for my poor puppy. Never again will we be returning. Has anyone had such a horrible grooming experience like mine? And how long do you think it will take for his hair to outgrow this horrible cut??
> 
> Thanks !


Sorry for your bad experience at groomer #2. As Tammy said, we have all had bad experiences with groomers. I guess the motto is that when you find a good one, you stick with him or her and don't try a new one. Chico is very cute and the haircut he has in his avatar is perfect for him. My dog, who is almost 16, has been going to the groomer for about 10-11 years and I kept changing groomers until I found the right one as, I too, want full not skinny legs on a Hav and also the proper length for his face and the proper angle for his ears. You were lucky to find a good one on your first try, so my advice is to go back to that one and never leave. The hair will grow back, although I don't know how long it will take. I know that is no consolation at this point. I have Tyler clipped every 6 weeks and by that time he definitely needs it. So it doesn't take that long, although when your're not happy, it will seem like an eternity. Good luck. I know you must be beating yourself up for listening to everyone else, but it will look better after a while even though it is not what you wanted. Hang in there.


----------



## chicohavanese (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks guys. I've already been looking more into investing in some grooming tools. It's only been a few days now and he's getting a bit shaggier.


----------



## harley (Aug 1, 2012)

I sure would like to groom Harley myself. He is 11 months and gone to the groomer three times. My question is how do you train -what do you do to have your Hav cooperate? My previous poodle also went to the groomer so for the past dozen years I have cut my own hair to justify paying for the groomer.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Lots of patience! And, wanting to love to groom and able to make mistakes and live with them, knowing that hair grows.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry you had a bad experience. Hair grows back quick enough and soon he will look like his self again. Lots of bad stories about grooming around here.


----------

